# Upgrading 6.0 to 6.x...(4)



## jaymax (Jul 20, 2009)

Using freebsd-update
Worked fine, until it spat out


```
Fetching metadata signature for FreeBSD-6.4 from update5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for FreeBSD-6.4 from update4.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for FreeBSD-6.4 from update1.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

Same result when attempting to upgrade to other releases in the series 6.x

I can ping the servers, so they are up but not serving the sigantures or perhaps the are not on the servers, how can I tell?

Corrective suggestion?

Thanks


----------

